# Need help with lighting Vehicle Rims!!!



## JDoubleYa (Jul 26, 2007)

I am shooting about 25 rims and am having a lot of trouble with the lighting.  All i have at the moment are 2 hot lamps.  What would everyone use?

I have the Canon EOS 30D with the stock lense.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 26, 2007)

It's probably not a question of equipment quality in this case but how you use it. Are you diffusing the light at all?


----------



## JDoubleYa (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a 4'x4' light tent that I am using at the moment.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 26, 2007)

Could you post an example then, and explain what's wrong if it isn't obvious?


----------



## JDoubleYa (Jul 26, 2007)

Belwo are two examples.  One the black background and the other with no background.


----------



## JDoubleYa (Jul 26, 2007)

Im trying the get the following outcome minus the background colors.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 26, 2007)

Stick with the black BG, up the lighting power, and you'll be good to go. Do a little noise reduction or unsharp mask if you have to in PS. If you want to shoot with a white bg, you'll need to move outside the tent, probably onto a table, and add another light pointing at the background.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 27, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> ...you'll need to move outside the tent, probably onto a table...



I've not shot anything exactly like these, but I think this is the way I'd approach it.

As for lighting, my main light source would be to hang a roll of paper (9ft) in front of the product and then light the paper...  probable hang a second roll on the other side too to control reflections.

All of all the "shiney" stuff I've shot, I can't remember any that was round.  That's an added challenge.

Good luck!

Pete


----------

